# New Commander For 427 Squadron



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 May 2006)

http://www.thedailyobserver.ca/webapp/sitepages/content.asp?contentid=40667&catname=Local+News&classif=News+%2D+Local

Lt.-Col. Christian Drouin takes the helm 

By ANTHONY DIXON 
Local News - Saturday, May 13, 2006 @ 19:00 

CONGRATULATIONS – Outgoing commander of 427 Special Operations Aviation Squadron, Lt.-Col. Christopher Coates,  congratulates 
CFB PETAWAWA Lieutenant-Colonel Christian Drouin took over control of 427 Special Operations Aviation Squadron from Lt.-Col. Christopher Coates during a change of command parade on the base this week.

“Wow, what a ride,” said outgoing commanding officer Lt.-Col. Coates of his time with 427 Squadron. “You, the members of the squadron, have met challenge after challenge performing at an ever higher level. I’m sincerely grateful to you, the members of the squadron, for your support and dedication during the time we have worked together.”

The formal ceremony, held in one of the squadron’s hangars, began with the squadron being marched onto the parade square with approximately 200 officers, dignitaries and family members watching.
Following an inspection by reviewing officers Col. Dave Barr, commander of Canadian Special Operations Force Command (CANSOFCOM) and Col. Mike Dabros, commander 1 Wing, a table was brought forward and the papers signed to officially transfer the squadron’s command.

In his remarks, Lt.-Col. Coates had nothing but praise for the way the personnel had responded to the challenge of transforming from a tactical helicopter squadron to a special operations aviation squadron earlier this year.
“You can take great pride in what you’ve accomplished over the last two years of high readiness and then transformation,” he commented.
He encouraged them to remember that humans are more important than hardware and to maintain their quiet professionalism.

Lt.-Col. Coates saved a big thank you for his wife Wendy, crediting her for her support over the past 21 months while he commanded the squadron.
Lt.-Col. Drouin then stepped to the podium.
“It is an honour and a privilege to be so fortunate to command such a prestigious squadron as 427,” began Lt.-Col. Drouin. “Lt.-Col. Coates, Christopher, thank you very much for handing me such a highly trained, motivated squadron. I certainly have big shoes to fill.”

He pledged to the Air Force, CANSOFCOM and outgoing commander Coates, that he would uphold the operational capability, moral and traditions of the squadron.
He then thanked the troops for a “brilliant parade.”
“I really appreciate the effort you displayed to put together such a nice event to remember,” he said.

Lt.-Col. Drouin was born in Montreal in 1965.
An honours graduate of the Royal Military College of Canada and also a graduate of the University of Canberra in Australia, he was awarded his pilot’s wings in March 1989.
He has 3,500 hours flight time, mainly on the CH135 Twin Huey, the CH136 Kiowa and the CH146 Griffon. He also has over 1,000 hours as an instructor pilot on the CH146 Griffon Flight Simulator.

An accomplished athlete, he has completed roughly 25 marathons, 50 triathlons, nine Ironman distance triathlons and one World Triathlon Military Championship.
He won the Quebec Regional Golf Championship in 1991 and 2004.
Married to Caroline, the couple has two children, Guillaume and Alexandre.
At the conclusion of the ceremony, four of the squadron’s Griffon helicopters did a fly-by, then circled around, landing in front of the hangar.

New commanding officer Lt.-Col. Drouin led his troops around the parade square, while outgoing commanding officer Lt.-Col. Coates saluted, taking one final look at the personnel and equipment he had commanded.
427 (Lion) Squadron was formed on November 7th, 1942, as the eighth of 15 Royal Canadian Air Force bomber squadrons formed overseas.

It first flew Wellington aircraft, then Halifaxes and Lancasters.
Over the years, the squadron’s focus has changed numerous times, becoming a fighter squadron in the 1960s and a tactical helicopter squadron in the 1970s.

On February 1, 2006, the entire squadron was rerolled as a special operations aviation squadron.


----------



## Good2Golf (14 May 2006)

Both aviators are top notch...well done to LCol Coates to start 427's transformation.  Folks who worry about the squadron being able to "keep up" with the rest of CANSOFCOM will note in LCol Drouin's bio that fitness will be lead by example.  I know LCol Drouin well and working with him in Afghanistan will note that even after my 1 1/2 hour daily workout had ended, he still had a couple more HOURS on the treadmill to finish up with.  It is going to be a pleasure serving with LCol Drouin in the Lion's Den.

_Ferte Manus Certas_
Duey


----------

